# Just Floats, Side Ways...



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

My newest Rescue, just floats side ways near the edge of the water, sometimes he swim a little, but even when i poke him he site there, then after a few pokes swims away... i dont want him to die, he wont eat, and i have a hammock int here so he can sit in it, and its heated, i took the bubbler out because it didnt look like he needed it... he would just get pushed around by it... i would really appretiate any help. please and thank you.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Picture? And Bettas don't need those aerators and air pumps. They hardly take in air from the water. It just makes it harder for them to swim. Is he bloated at all? And please fill this out: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=49233


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i cant take a picture,it wouldnt help he literally just 'floats' there, and then after being bothered a bit, swims away.... he's on the edge of life... :/
i took him out of the one gallon, took some water from my ten gallon, and put him in his cup, an put the heater in it... he's doing a little better, he's more comprehensive now... but he's still not well



Housing 
What size is your tank? .5 gallons (hospital tank)
What temperature is your tank? 72 (as high as heater will go)
Does your tank have a filter?no
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? none

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? regular pellets
How often do you feed your betta fish? i fed him one pellet today, he didnt eat it

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 100% every day
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change?100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime Water conditioner, and AQ salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? no

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? a bit pale
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? sluggish
When did you start noticing the symptoms? about an hour ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? no...didnt know how
Does your fish have any history of being ill? hewas quite ill looking when i got him
How old is your fish (approximately)? a month or 2


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Hm... I wouldn't do water changes every day. He'll get stressed and have an even lower chance. I would get him into the hottest part of the house and keep him there. Was he like this in the pet store?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i made a thread about him, and no, he's gotten worse... the 100% water changes are do to him being only in a half gallon, and him having fin rot.... ill try and find a warmer place, but its in an office building/guest house, not alot of places... in fact, there are none.... D:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... Then I would put in 1/2 teaspoon of Aquarium Salt in his tank in the next water change. Pre-dissolve it first and then add it, and then acclimate and add him. It'll cure the fins and help him breath. Now, since you have to change the water 100% everyday because of the salt medication. I just figured this out right now so I hope he gets better. Is he struggling to breath?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i dont know, his gills move, barely and his mouth is at the top of the water... :/ he got imidiately worse when i added some fresh water, it was only a cup full, and i put 2 drops of Prime conditioner in it, but he just got even worse, not that he is in his cup with water from my ten gallon he;s doing a bit better, even though i had no time to acclimate him...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

So you didn't acclimate him? Ever?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I normally do, yes, this 1 time i didnt, it seemed like the water was bugging/hurting him i wanted him out of it quickly... and it helped a little... but no i normally DO acclimate them, i dont want to shock them.... :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay... Well, I would just do the Salt treatment and try to move him to a warmer place in the building. Remember to do the 100% changes every day and I HOPE he gets better.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you.... but why do you think he was floating sideways?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I don't know... Maybe a swim bladder problem. If he's just leaning, that's normal from being cold and such.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay, and if he has difficulty breathing wat can cause that?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

High ammonia, high nitrite, high nitrate, etc.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

he died, but thanks for your help, he was half dead when i got him, i was hopeing he may pull through but he didnt.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw... I'm so sorry.. Don't feel bad, sometimes rescues just... Let go. At least he's not suffering anymore. You had good intentions, that's what matters. You cared. Unlike those employees at the store.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you, and my mom also keeps reminding me that atleast i tried lol. I did, he just wasn't strong enough... :/


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's true. You DID try. And he's probably eating mosquito larvae right now in the sky. Lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

im sure! lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> i cant take a picture,it wouldnt help he literally just 'floats' there, and then after being bothered a bit, swims away.... he's on the edge of life... :/
> i


That's what happens when you buy a sick and diseased fish. He is dying. and now you have brought his sickness to your home and everything he and his water has come into contact with. Would suck to get a healthy one and have THEM get sick because stuff was in your fish room. 

BUY HEALTHY FISH!! save them from disease and let the sick ones die!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay Mr.hateful , geez, i wanted to help a fish in pain, and i QT my fish, im not stupid so no none of my other fish are even ill. have a soul.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> That's what happens when you buy a sick and diseased fish. He is dying. and now you have brought his sickness to your home and everything he and his water has come into contact with. Would suck to get a healthy one and have THEM get sick because stuff was in your fish room.
> 
> BUY HEALTHY FISH!! save them from disease and let the sick ones die!


WTH !!!! " ... and let the sick ones die!" ... I cannot believe you actually wrote that in your post! :shock:

Have you read some of the totally awesome rescue stories on this forum????? There are many many bettas that were in deplorable conditions, but are now living a happy and healthy life !!!

Fish/animal lovers do their best to save a creature in distress. If it passes away, at least they know they tried to help it.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

:BIGhmm: 

OHHHHH....I see you are a "breeder" . Guess that is why you are against rescuing Bettas that are in the tiny cups at pet stores etc.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

misty1477 said:


> WTH !!!! " ... and let the sick ones die!" ... I cannot believe you actually wrote that in your post! :shock:
> 
> Have you read some of the totally awesome rescue stories on this forum????? There are many many bettas that were in deplorable conditions, but are now living a happy and healthy life !!!
> 
> Fish/animal lovers do their best to save a creature in distress. If it passes away, at least they know they tried to help it.


+1 !!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> :BIGhmm:
> 
> OHHHHH....I see you are a "breeder" . Guess that is why you are against rescuing Bettas that are in the tiny cups at pet stores etc.


I am against buying sick fish anywhere. Yeah some get better. But reality is most get worse and now you have diseas in your home and tank. There is a lot of very resistent disease out there and your throwing all kinds of meds at a sick fish only makes the disease more resistent. You become part of a problem you are not even aware of. Salt is your cure all and you have no idea what it can and can't do. You throw meds not knowing what the heck is wrong with the fish and just make them miserable. There comes a point when these fish ARE dying. If you bought healthy stock and after months it gets sick it may be fairly easy to treat. But this purchasing a fish on deaths door with the hope and making it better is nuts. You want to do it.. fine. But you should at least know something so you don't have to go to a forum looking for answers and get crap like add salt and he is a tail biter. if the fish has something serious like mycos.. and it is more prevelent than you would believe.. vinegar, hot water and such will not get rid of it. It says on stuff for years.. ready to infect the healthy betta you finally bought. In time you just get fed up with the hobby and leave. You don't buy a half dead dog for a companion.. why the heck would you do that with a fish? Buy the most healthy fish you can and give that one a quality of life. Your heart is in the right place.. you just do not understand disease enough to realize the fire you can be walking into.

Being a "breeder" means I have seen my share of sick fish. I've bought healthy fish, I thought, from other breeders and seen what trying to treat that one fish has done with crap spreading in a fish room. And I'm anal about sterilizing.. more so lately. I've watch a friend destroy HUNDREDS of fish because they had mycos. Obtained fish from another breeder and tried to get healthy. Discus are not cheap.. that one fish cost this breeder not only sellable fish but the lines they had bred for years. You don't like my opinion.. that is fine. You just support the treatment of these fish. Do you not think if no one bought bettas half dead in cups things would change? No, they play on you and make a profit. To each his own. Most of the sick betta photos are fish that will be dead soon. Sorry if stating facts offends you.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

most of these sick or half dead fish are free, we wouldnt pay for something that may or may not live, and no your heartlessness it what makes me mad, we come here to learn from others, this is how we learn! we learn how to treat illnesses and etc. you dont need to come one here acting Superior to every one else especially knowledge wise, we all have knowledge some just in different things than others, im sorry about your fish dying but if your gonna act like your better than every one else, or smarter, or your simply trying to sell your fish, we do not care. its obnoxious to sit there behind a computer screen, and hurt people who's fish have already died and just tell them they shouldnt have tried to help from the start.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> okay Mr.hateful , geez, i wanted to help a fish in pain, and i QT my fish, im not stupid so no none of my other fish are even ill. have a soul.


I do have a soul. i have hundreds of bettas I have no use for at any point in time. And ALL but deformities are rehomed. And even a deformed one if there can be a quality of life. I am lucky to have an outlet. You get a loaded gun when you intentionally purchase a sick fish.

I've seen my share of sick fish. He died. Most of them do. I have very little patience for sick fish. Me.. got too much at stake. If not velvet I destroy them. Really not worth the time and money to try and figure out what is wrong with them. If he was a pet for a while it makes more sense to try and treat. But purchasing a problem is just asking for trouble. Why you want to introduce disease into your home is beyond me. People in fish pathology can not determine what is wrong with a fish just looking at it. They scrape skin. And when there are lots of fish with same issue they chop them up and do stains for bacteria and check internal organs. So.. if THEY have trouble diagnosing the CORRECT sickness without a LAB.. do you really think a forum like this is going to give you correct info? Epsom salt does NOT cure everything. Neither does aquarium salt. You are actually making a diseas that would have been killed off by salt salt resistent. 

And what is wrong with buying healthy fish? Getting them out of a pet shop while still in good health makes more sense than trying to help one die slower.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> most of these sick or half dead fish are free, we wouldnt pay for something that may or may not live, and no your heartlessness it what makes me mad, we come here to learn from others, this is how we learn! we learn how to treat illnesses and etc. you dont need to come one here acting Superior to every one else especially knowledge wise, we all have knowledge some just in different things than others, im sorry about your fish dying but if your gonna act like your better than every one else, or smarter, or your simply trying to sell your fish, we do not care. its obnoxious to sit there behind a computer screen, and hurt people who's fish have already died and just tell them they shouldnt have tried to help from the start.


You are missing the point. Free or not you need to keep disease OUT of your home. I am not superior.. I just have people in the hobby with lots of fish as I do and I have seen what disease can do. You can learn from my and their experience or struggle with your sick fish.

I am not trying to sell my fish here at all. This is the last place i would be looking for business as not typically my clientel so to speak. I do not have a problem with someone wanting one of my "culls" to pay for shipping and get one of them. Have done that at times. 

I am not heartless.. just stating facts. If facts and my belief that disease is best kept somewhere else hurt your feelings.. maybe you should toughen up. You should be able to read my statements and say "hmmm.. never considered that side of it" and go on. If you are going to play with sick fish I suggest you get a REALLY good book on pathology and disease. And try to hook up with a university that can help you with diagnosis. I don't make my statements out of ignorence. I have experience and those phd types in research as friends.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

well, i have had sick fish, and guess what... the fin rot cleared up the fins grew back, the dropsy went away, each life is worth saving... at least i have eh kindness in my heart to let them have a nice few hours, and name them so they dont die without SOME love and care, and can experience a home bigger than a cup.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really don't think Basement Bettas is being rude. What she says may not be what anyone wants to hear. What she's concerned about is bringing disease into your home and not being able to get rid of it. Basement Bettas isn't tryng to be rude or act superior. She is a breeder with a lot of knowledge and experience. I'd take a fish from her any time.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

im not saying she is un-experienced or that her bettas are in poor condition, he Avatar is gorgeous! im just saying that her being so 'up-front' is kinda rude, she could just say something like 'i suggest not buying a sick fish, it will bring diseases into your home, if you do so, then be prepared' instead of saying ... 'why dont you just buy HEALTHY fish, leave the sick ones to die' or commenting on things about rescues and saying not to... every one is entitled to their opinion, but sometimes it shouldnt be said where its not needed.there is a place and time for everything, and when some one is seeking help for an ill fish, is not the place or time.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

YOU sit and listen to a good friend.. a breeder of beautiful discus, and hear them tell you about destroying 10 years of work, putting beloved fish and lines down, between sobs so great no words can express .. because of ONE fish they tried to "save". Then tell me disease will not take on new meaning.

I go out of my way to help people with bettas. Show people or not. I field emails ALL the time. I give my time AND fish. My sites are to EDUCATE others so they do not have the bad experiences I have. I an NOT heartless. If you can rescue and save them.. more power to you. If you want to bring disease into your home. Knock your socks off. I pray you never experience the devestation my friend did. But maybe some one else reading all this will think twice before "rescuing" that sick fish because of the "other" sided of the story and save themselves some of that heart ache.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay what ever...


----------



## randy84 (Aug 11, 2012)

i accilimate or transfer my fish in to warm water if that helps any.Try to get water close to temp they are living in I have never had any problems.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> im not saying she is un-experienced or that her bettas are in poor condition, he Avatar is gorgeous! im just saying that her being so 'up-front' is kinda rude, she could just say something like 'i suggest not buying a sick fish, it will bring diseases into your home, if you do so, then be prepared' instead of saying ... 'why dont you just buy HEALTHY fish, leave the sick ones to die' or commenting on things about rescues and saying not to... every one is entitled to their opinion, but sometimes it shouldnt be said where its not needed.there is a place and time for everything, and when some one is seeking help for an ill fish, is not the place or time.


Do you think a DR ***** foots around the fact you have cancer? No, they tell you point blank. I replied to the post after reading the first one. I did not read the rest. Only today did i see t he fish had died. Do not think I was off the mark. And actually I WAS being nice. You don't want my actual reaction to buying a sick fish and then asking for help. I am direct. That does not make me mean. I'm just not into blowing smoke up your filter tube and give you a hope that is not there. 

You want to learn. Learn this: NO FISH DISEASE BELONGS IN YOUR HOME. 
If you can not see the risk involved in this you are not interested in learning and will not be taught. And frankly, after listening to my friends loss I am not interested in sugar coating it. It is more serious then you rescue types understand. Bringing disease into your home is stupid. No nicer way to say that.. sorry.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

randy84 said:


> i accilimate or transfer my fish in to warm water if that helps any.Try to get water close to temp they are living in I have never had any problems.


he passed away yesterday..


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> Do you think a DR ***** foots around the fact you have cancer? No, they tell you point blank. I replied to the post after reading the first one. I did not read the rest. Only today did i see t he fish had died. Do not think I was off the mark. And actually I WAS being nice. You don't want my actual reaction to buying a sick fish and then asking for help. I am direct. That does not make me mean. I'm just not into blowing smoke up your filter tube and give you a hope that is not there.
> 
> You want to learn. Learn this: NO FISH DISEASE BELONGS IN YOUR HOME.
> If you can not see the risk involved in this you are not interested in learning and will not be taught. And frankly, after listening to my friends loss I am not interested in sugar coating it. It is more serious then you rescue types understand. Bringing disease into your home is stupid. No nicer way to say that.. sorry.




Lets agree to disagree.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah....whatever. I am tired of BB's posts. Please go away.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

misty1477 said:


> Yeah....whatever. I am tired of BB's posts. Please go away.


++1 !!


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Disagreeing with Basement Bettas opinions is no reason to personally attack her by claiming she is heartless or without a soul. 

That is really rude! :-?


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

The way she (?) *words* her (?) opinions gives the impression of being 'heartless and without a soul'.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

But she stated she isn't.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Hard for us to believe. Lebron....what is your opinion of how her posts were *worded*??


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Well... The words were a bit harsh, yes. But she was just stating her honest opinion. She didn't say it was the best way to go, just an opinion. I'm pretty sure she meant to not waste your time if you don't have the medications or even know what's wrong besides fin rot. Like a bacterial infection or Dropsy. These are hard to cure, even Ich is. Well, for me. The point is, is that it's just her opinion and nothing will change that. She just doesn't want you to lose money or experience a Betta's death that way. Believe me, I'm not heartless. I'm just stating the fact that it's her opinion no matter what. I DID save Lebron since I didn't want his fin rot to progress any further. But I knew that I can save him. 

She has a good reputation and when I start breeding, I *might* get them from her. This has nothing to do with it but just when I start breeding. And if she has anymore Bettas left in the future. >.<


----------



## randy84 (Aug 11, 2012)

sorry for the loss.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

its okay, he was half dead, i was just hopeing there may have been a bit of a kick still in him, he was weaker than i thought. its our duty as fish owners to atleast give a fish a warm , roomy, loving, place to spend its last few hours.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> The way she (?) *words* her (?) opinions gives the impression of being 'heartless and without a soul'.


Anytime you people that think I am heartless want one of my culls for shipping let me know. Currently have a black with too much irid to be competitve and some misaligned scales. Should be oscar food. Damn fine form though. Got another with not so great form, still better than pet shop, that has red fins and steel over red body. Reach me through my face book page as I'm tired of ignorent people on here wanting me to sugar coat their stupidity so going to do some water changes.

Any one want to call me a thoughtles andn heartless person now.


----------



## misty1477 (Jun 22, 2012)

Want to sell us one of your 'defective' fish? 

Would never buy from you. 

Have A Nice Day.....I am outa here .... tired of the BS.


----------



## randy84 (Aug 11, 2012)

should have kept reading the thread sorry


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Misty and Mistersmom, I think both of you need to take a chill pill. Now you guys are being rude to Basement Bettas. Yes, she was blunt but she was not being rude. She has a passion fior bettas. If she didn't then she wouldn't be breeding. If you guys are going to continue to bicker then I'll close all 3 threads. Nothing is being accomplished by arguing.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah.... um we never called you a heartless person.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

LionCalie said:


> Disagreeing with Basement Bettas opinions is no reason to personally attack her by claiming she is heartless or without a soul.
> 
> That is really rude! :-?


Actually does not bother me.. lol. I got tougher skin than those types can even begin to scratch. My statements are my experience based on LOTS of bettas and friends with fish rooms more serious that a betta in a bowl. Who do you want to treat you. A Dr or someone that watches House? They are upset I did not sugar coat the fish was dying and i called them foolish for buying sick fish. Good lively debate and HOPEFULLY.. some will see my passion and reasons for that passion about sick fish and be careful going forward. If it keeps even one person from dealing with a bad purchase.. then I did my job as a breeder that truly cares about the hobby as a WHOLE. When a person gains understanding and my advise allows them to enjoy their fish and hobby.. and they can avoid the problems.. then I am satisfied.

The rest can go to Texas.. it is hotter than hell..lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

randy84 said:


> should have kept reading the thread sorry


your fine, i wouldnt have continued reading either lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> yeah.... um we never called you a heartless *bad word*...


thoughtless and hearltess.. I DEFINATELY read. *bad word* was implied by your tone. I'm sorry for your loss. Do you feel better? But you asked for an opinion. I am direct. I do not believe in wasting time and money. Used to till I worked for a vet and came to the conclusion I could not save them all. So I have learned to make choices about the ones that had the BEST chance to survive. If you can't take what you get then be more specific. I want your opinion but you must take into consideration my feelings.

Do you want that black fish?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you dont look at bettas as a life, you look at them as money, feeding them to the oscar? heartless! saying a PET betta in comparison with your 'breeding' bettas as nothing, is rude, DramaQueen, go ahead and shut down this thread, and feel free to completely delete it. I've said all i need to say,a betta is not oscar food, even if its 'scales dont align' just like horses and dogs arent food for people where i live... might as well as stick a hook through a dogs snout to catch a shark and then call yourself a dog enthusiast... no i cant afford shipping for your fish, other wise yes. lol. and thank you for your condolences... and no i dont feel better, and no i never asked for your opinion personally...


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

If a Betta is going to suffer in the future because of a deformity, I say cull it. Feeding it to a carnivorous fish is one way of culling. It's not heartless, you're thinking about it for it's future health.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

misty1477 said:


> Want to sell us one of your 'defective' fish?
> 
> Would never buy from you.
> 
> Have A Nice Day.....I am outa here .... tired of the BS.


I'm not selling. He is free for the shipping and will go to a local home of not taken here. He is rather nice. Just unacceptable for the shows so of no use to me. Thought you were all about a life? You want a diseased fish but mine are "defective" .. you make me laugh.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

how much is shipping? if thats free then i wouldnt mind taking him lol. my teacher already said we can have a class Betta, he would be perfect... if you dont hate me yet... lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Misty and Mistersmom, I think both of you need to take a chill pill. Now you guys are being rude to Basement Bettas. Yes, she was blunt but she was not being rude. She has a passion fior bettas. If she didn't then she wouldn't be breeding. If you guys are going to continue to bicker then I'll close all 3 threads. Nothing is being accomplished by arguing.


Thank you DQ. I think both should shut up and go along with there day. Misty and Mister's mom


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> how much is shipping? if thats free then i wouldnt mind taking him lol. my teacher already said we can have a class Betta, he would be perfect... if you dont hate me yet... lol


If I were sherolyn I wouldn't give you a Betta. Sorry. It's just not my style to perform any good deed for anybody who would act this way


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> you dont look at bettas as a life, you look at them as money, feeding them to the oscar? heartless! saying a PET betta in comparison with your 'breeding' bettas as nothing, is rude, DramaQueen, go ahead and shut down this thread, and feel free to completely delete it. I've said all i need to say,a betta is not oscar food, even if its 'scales dont align' just like horses and dogs arent food for people where i live... might as well as stick a hook through a dogs snout to catch a shark and then call yourself a dog enthusiast... no i cant afford shipping for your fish, other wise yes. lol. and thank you for your condolences... and no i dont feel better, and no i never asked for your opinion personally...


I am no different that one that breeds dogs or horses for a show ring. Just because it does not fit my purpose does not make it worthless. But it is worthless to me and would make another a great pet. All my dogs were worthless to their breeder. A serious breeder of anything MUST look at the economics of that they do. Would you have me be irresponsible in that respect? Breeders are ones that also produce the "pets" so to speak on those animals as well. And what would you have me do with a deformed fish I can not find a home for? The Oscar has to eat too. They are fish eater.. that is what they do. I do the best I can to find homes for ALL my fish. I have fed the Oscar two in the last 6 months. I said he gets milk bones now for a treat. It's great you care enough about one fish. Just make sure that fish is healthy to start so you can enjoy him for a long time.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

She came onto MY thread after i anounced it had died.... and told me i should have leet it die and never have got it to begin with ... i felt the need to stand up for what i believe, this is after all MY thread on MY sick fish.i had reason behind my insanity...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Milk bones? what are milk bones?  and yes i get what your saying.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> She came onto MY thread after i anounced it had died.... and told me i should have leet it die and never have got it to begin with ... i felt the need to stand up for what i believe, this is after all MY thread on MY sick fish.i had reason behind my insanity...


Did you even know what's wrong? When you rescue a fish, you should know what illness you're dealing with so you know how to treat it instantly and not waste time.



MistersMom said:


> Milk bones? what are milk bones?  and yes i get what your saying.


It's a dog treat found in tons of stores.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> how much is shipping? if thats free then i wouldnt mind taking him lol. my teacher already said we can have a class Betta, he would be perfect... if you dont hate me yet... lol


Don't hate you. I actually am TRYING to help and get people to understand to rescue the best that need rescuing. STOP getting the sick ones and think that is helping them or the hobby. I can ship him priority for $15 and I'll throw in the cold pack for free. He is beautiful .. perfect form, big 180 spread and great edges. But as a black he has too much shine for the show ring. Would sell him on AB but he has some scales that are not perfectly aligned along his back. I love him.. got a lot of fire and a dark black is hard to get. I want him in a nice home because he is so pretty. So, have kept him around long past when I should looking for the right home for him.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

even if it was a waste of time its last few days were better than they would have been, he had swim bladder, fin rot, and fin bleeding. but he's dead now so oh well, and i figured thats what she meant but i didnt know you could feed those to fish...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Why dont you keep him as a home betta, like in your bedroom, since he's more special than others and you like him so much...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree, Mo but I think Sherolyn's being really nice to offer Mistersmom that fish. I'd love to have a black fish.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i can't afford shipping right now, i just applied for a job, but DQ feel free to buy him, and yes it was a very nice offer, especially after all this lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> She came onto MY thread after i anounced it had died.... and told me i should have leet it die and never have got it to begin with ... i felt the need to stand up for what i believe, this is after all MY thread on MY sick fish.i had reason behind my insanity...


I read the FIRST post and sent the reply that predicted it would die. Only after all the hoop-la did I read it had ALREADY died. Heartless me was not wrong. It did die. Sometimes you need to face the fact the fish WILL die and leave to to die in peace. STOP throwing stuff at it and making it more miserable. What actually DO you believe in? THought it was helping these poor creatures? If so.. let them die. It is cruel to keep nuking them when you do not have a CLUE about what is even wrong. You are standing on sand


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Why dont you keep him as a home betta, like in your bedroom, since he's more special than others and you like him so much...


Got bettas in my bathroom right now.. lol. NO more


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i only gave it water changes and AQ salt... no medicines... i dont like medicines... but its all alright, he died, and i normaly buy healthy fish, but i thoguht i should try to rescue, i failed miserbaly lol.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Basement Bettas said:


> Got bettas in my bathroom right now.. lol. NO more


oh. okay...


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> i only gave it water changes and AQ salt... no medicines... i dont like medicines... but its all alright, he died, and i normaly buy healthy fish, but i thoguht i should try to rescue, i failed miserbaly lol.


Actually you did not fail. You did something nice and you got an education instead of the fish getting better. Some of the best lessons I have had in life and in the fish room come from bad sutiations. I really am not against helping the fish. I do not think mine are better. We are just both sides of the equation. Hopefully people will really start to think about disease in a new light from all this.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i guess. :/ lol.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Mo said:


> If I were sherolyn I wouldn't give you a Betta. Sorry. It's just not my style to perform any good deed for anybody who would act this way


They have a passion different than mine. It is to be admired.. though they kinda went off on a tangent I see the reason behind it and can see past the ugly. I can only hope they might land back on earth and try to see mine. i am bout producing the best bettas I can and they are about giving one or a few bettas the best home that they can. There is room for both types in the hobby and neither is more right. We actually need each other. And I can think of no better home for my black fish that one that is so passionate about that one life.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you so nice after ive been so hateful. thats admirable.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> you so nice after ive been so hateful. thats admirable.


I love bettas. Those that DO know me know I am generous with time and fish to a fault. I am passionate about the fish and the hobby.. even to the point of telling people I dissagree with them. I don't mean it as an attack. With forums Ive found it is always better to ask another question and seek understanding for a post than to attack character and motive. If further posts show foolishness or meaness I can get snippy.. lol. But watch attacks on character. 

The offer stands. You ever get to where you can ship a fish.. let me know via email or my FB page.. and I will hook you up with one of my culls. Have some steels coming with DT's with uneven lobes. They will be pet homed. Any with red wash will also be pet homed.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sherolyn. I sent you a PM and tagged you in an FB post in LSB


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

okay thank you... i will keep the offer in mind.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

I have to say.. whoever told you to put a fish that can't stay upright in AQ salt pretty much signed the death sentence for your fish. I'm sorry you lost him.. you've had a lot of bad luck with bettas this past year, I've been with you for some of them. I would just concentrate on the ones you have and focus on caring for them for now, get some experience under your belt before bringing in more.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol yeah i am... most of my failures have been with attempting a sorority... but my female is just to cannibalistic for that..


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Read this post from start to finish and learned TONS. I just love how everyone got along in the end!  It can be tough to "speak" with just text messages as they can be interpreted many different ways and I think thats what happened here..

@BB: Was your friend's ordeal recent? I could just sense the emotion from your posts. Very sad what happened...


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

DiiQue said:


> @BB: Was your friend's ordeal recent? I could just sense the emotion from your posts. Very sad what happened...


Just a few months ago. How do you think it feels to destroy 10 years of work? How does if feel to walk into an empty fish room and have to break down and thoroughly try to get rid of a disease. Then how do you go about rebuilding. They are not sure they will. Too devastating. Changed my perspective on disease. I now have zero tolerance for any in my house. 
Initially.. I felt it was my obligation to learn to treat the diseases. But in the end I realized I just hurt the fish more than helped them. They were dying. And they do not deserve to die painfully because I feel a need to save them. In anything you have to know when to stop. And sometimes the best thing for the fish is a quick and painless end. If you are going to rescue you must be prepared and have the means to end a life. And you really should know something about disease. I know people here mean well.. but some of the advise given is just plain stupid. I mean fungus growing all over the fish and someone is talking about ick. Sorry people.. saving a fish or two does not give you the background to give advice on sick fish. And someone that does have the background you don't want to listen to. So everybody just add salt.

Just because my fish have numbers does not mean they do not mean anything to me and I do not grieve their loss. I have anywhere between 600-1000 fish in my tanks. How do you figure I even begin to name them. Numbers allow me to know their breeding and where in a spawn they matured. Most of you feel the emotion of the loss. I feel not only the emotion but the loss of my work. You go rescue anther fish in a cup. But where do I get another BOV or BOS? And before i get accused again for being a "breeder" and I'm just in it for the money they need to realize there is NO money in fish. They pay their upkeep or I will stop. For me I breed because these fish are living art.. and I enjoy creating the master pieces.


----------



## BettaKat (Jul 25, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> You are missing the point. Free or not you need to keep disease OUT of your home. I am not superior.. I just have people in the hobby with lots of fish as I do and I have seen what disease can do. You can learn from my and their experience or struggle with your sick fish.
> 
> I am not trying to sell my fish here at all. This is the last place i would be looking for business as not typically my clientel so to speak. I do not have a problem with someone wanting one of my "culls" to pay for shipping and get one of them. Have done that at times.
> 
> I am not heartless.. just stating facts. If facts and my belief that disease is best kept somewhere else hurt your feelings.. maybe you should toughen up. You should be able to read my statements and say "hmmm.. never considered that side of it" and go on. If you are going to play with sick fish I suggest you get a REALLY good book on pathology and disease. And try to hook up with a university that can help you with diagnosis. I don't make my statements out of ignorence. I have experience and those phd types in research as friends.


I THINK YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT... why come on a forum like this and down other people who are trying to make a difference... rather keep your opinions to yourself...


----------



## BettaKat (Jul 25, 2012)

Just had to throw that in there  Glad you're all getting a long!


----------



## deso (Apr 24, 2012)

Got here a bit late, but I must say, I am in complete agreement with Basement Bettas. She isn't heartless or a "downer", she's realistic. Fish are a difficult lot to diagnose/treat without vet training and a lab kit, and intentionally bringing disease (possibly creating mutations with multiple resistances) into your home isn't smart, to put it lightly. I just read an article about a young girl aged 13 who contracted a multi-resistant strain of fish tuberculosis from her aquarium - all the fish died, her aquarium needed to be destroyed, and now she is about to have her hand amputated after 5 years of searching nationwide for a cure, giving you an extreme idea what could possibly happen with a rescue. Not to mention that the amount of bettas that people have saved during this forum's history doesn't even make a scratch in PetCo or Petsmart's yearly stock. Admittedly, from time to time I do enjoy reading the rescue stories on the forum but I would never try it. Practicality wins over in my opinion.

And this is coming from someone who isn't even a breeder, and has no plans to start. I love and care for my betta Modi as if he's my own child, so don't anyone call me a heartless monster for agreeing with Basement Bettas.

P.S. On a brighter note, good luck with your next fish, MistersMom! If you get the black betta from Basement Bettas, be sure to post some photos


----------



## randy84 (Aug 11, 2012)

I want the black pleaseeeee


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, i would love to have BB's black fish!! lol


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Basement Bettas said:


> Just a few months ago. How do you think it feels to destroy 10 years of work? How does if feel to walk into an empty fish room and have to break down and thoroughly try to get rid of a disease. Then how do you go about rebuilding. They are not sure they will. Too devastating. Changed my perspective on disease. I now have zero tolerance for any in my house.
> Initially.. I felt it was my obligation to learn to treat the diseases. But in the end I realized I just hurt the fish more than helped them. They were dying. And they do not deserve to die painfully because I feel a need to save them. In anything you have to know when to stop. And sometimes the best thing for the fish is a quick and painless end. If you are going to rescue you must be prepared and have the means to end a life. And you really should know something about disease. I know people here mean well.. but some of the advise given is just plain stupid. I mean fungus growing all over the fish and someone is talking about ick. Sorry people.. saving a fish or two does not give you the background to give advice on sick fish. And someone that does have the background you don't want to listen to. So everybody just add salt.
> 
> Just because my fish have numbers does not mean they do not mean anything to me and I do not grieve their loss. I have anywhere between 600-1000 fish in my tanks. How do you figure I even begin to name them. Numbers allow me to know their breeding and where in a spawn they matured. Most of you feel the emotion of the loss. I feel not only the emotion but the loss of my work. You go rescue anther fish in a cup. But where do I get another BOV or BOS? And before i get accused again for being a "breeder" and I'm just in it for the money they need to realize there is NO money in fish. They pay their upkeep or I will stop. For me I breed because these fish are living art.. and I enjoy creating the master pieces.


+infinity. I get what you are saying and I hope others do too. I wouldn't even dream of trying to rescue a sick fish, as I lack the experience and because of the nature of my job, am in places that normally don't have good health care for people... Let alone for pets. I don't know how the others do it, especially those without jobs or are still in their teens.. I am all for saving the healthy ones from their small cups and I support the very nature of the word "rescue", but I do know when to draw the line (as far as what can be rescued and what can't).

I am bummed that breeders get an unjustified bad reputation. I don't get it, because without breeders, we'd all have minnows in our aquariums. I joined this forum so I can gain knowledge from those with the experience, and none will beat the experience of breeders like yourself, hence why I said I learned a lot from this one thread. Also, that whole numbering thing for names makes absolute sense... I have trouble enough as it is trying to name my SECOND betta, don't even want to think about naming 600 different fish. LOL.

Anyways, enough rambling... I'd love to see pics of that black betta that everyone wants now.


----------



## randy84 (Aug 11, 2012)

well said


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

BettaKat said:


> I THINK YOU'RE MISSING THE POINT... why come on a forum like this and down other people who are trying to make a difference... rather keep your opinions to yourself...


Why CAN'T I come on a forum like this and share my experience. You can come here and share your ignorence?? .............. !! Free country last time I looked. And from the pm's and emails.. I'm more welcome than you.

I have never downed anybody, I'm just blunt. And get real.. you are not making a difference. It may make you feel good, but you have not changed one thing. If you allow a sick betta to die in clean warm water.. great. But if you torment it with your lack of knowledge you are cruel. Much crueler than us so called "breeders" you love to hate. That empty cup will be filled.. again and again. You want to make a difference stop supporting it. And get a few millions more to stop supporting it. Start some national outcry against the pet shop.. but for crying out loud stop trashing people that ACTUALLY know a thing or two about these fish. Forget the fish.. why don't you go stick YOUR head in some epsom salts.

The thread died down and you got to throw another stick on it. Please grow up. You pretty much showed your self to be a horses behind.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Why dont you keep him as a home betta, like in your bedroom, since he's more special than others and you like him so much...


 (at this point, I still haven't read the entire thread)
I too am a breeder. BB finished 3rd last year, I finished 15th. I know her personally, and I do agree with her as far as the sick fish. One of my males came down with columnaris and I attempted to save him. He wasn't placing at the shows so he was a wet pet. I ended up loosing my BEST male also. I lost a total of 4 (all 2 of my 1st place show males) and an up and coming juvie....I only have 3 fry from the BEST male, and 2 male from the other. BB took the time out of her schedule to help me at lease diagnose what it was and how to sterilize against it...I now use lemon lysol to sterilize the containers, Bleach to neutralize the lysol, HOT water to rinse the bleach, air dry the container, Prime to neutralize any "bleach" that may have been left over (I rinse until I no longer smell bleach).


Now to the real point of the quote. As a breeder also, the motto for me is "If I'm not breeding, why am I feeding". BB has 100s of fish if not 1000s of fish to do water changes on daily. I don't have that many, but i'm changing close to 100g a day. That is a lot of water to change. We don't do this to "make a killing", or "to get rich". Just like breeding dogs/cats/horses...if your making a profit, your doing something wrong..LOL. We do it because we truly love these fish! (now off to read the rest of the thread)

**also, I'd love to be a fish at BB's house  **


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

deso said:


> I just read an article about a young girl aged 13 who contracted a multi-resistant strain of fish tuberculosis from her aquarium - all the fish died, her aquarium needed to be destroyed, and now she is about to have her hand amputated after 5 years of searching nationwide for a cure, giving you an extreme idea what could possibly happen with a rescue. Not to mention that the amount of bettas that people have saved during this forum's history doesn't even make a scratch in PetCo or Petsmart's yearly stock. Admittedly, from time to time I do enjoy reading the rescue stories on the forum but I would never try it. Practicality wins over in my opinion.
> 
> And this is coming from someone who isn't even a breeder, and has no plans to start. I love and care for my betta Modi as if he's my own child, so don't anyone call me a heartless monster for agreeing with Basement Bettas.
> 
> P.S. On a brighter note, good luck with your next fish, MistersMom! If you get the black betta from Basement Bettas, be sure to post some photos


Speaking of fish TB...I used to flush a dead fish, then through my ordeal that BB helped me with (I was scared it might be TB), I found that by flushing an undiagnosed issue, you can actually spread TB. My euthanized fish now go in the flower bed!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

TB can travel from a bloddy tissue through the wind, so I'm sure if a raccoon were to eat your dead fish,and die, then all the birds that ate its carcus get TB then poop every where and the ants would go to eat it, and track it through people houses and then children get it and pass it to family members who pass it to friend who pass it on. i think you should just Ziplock them with alcohol in the baggy, and put them in several baggies, some with lysol, and thats probably the only SURE way to make sure its not passed, and thats not even actually a sure way lol... and i only get rescues with fin rot.... I'm not gonna get one with ick or velvet, or i hope not at least.


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> TB can travel from a bloddy tissue through the wind, so I'm sure if a raccoon were to eat your dead fish,and die, then all the birds that ate its carcus get TB then poop every where and the ants would go to eat it, and track it through people houses and then children get it and pass it to family members who pass it to friend who pass it on. i think you should just Ziplock them with alcohol in the baggy, and put them in several baggies, some with lysol, and thats probably the only SURE way to make sure its not passed, and thats not even actually a sure way lol... and i only get rescues with fin rot.... I'm not gonna get one with ick or velvet, or i hope not at least.


You would be suprised how much it is in the industry.. this from research pathologists.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

probably would be...


----------

